# Remote desktop error code 0xc07



## D2937

Help, couldn't use the remote desktop


----------



## zebanovich

Hello, do you have administrative access (Administrator account) to both computers?
You should also have physical access to both computers.

This is minimum to continue setting up RDP.


----------



## Couriant

If this is for work, you need to contact your IT department. That message means Remote Desktop is not set up.


----------



## D2937

I


zebanovich said:


> Hello, do you have administrative access (Administrator account) to both computers?
> You should also have physical access to both computers.
> 
> This is minimum to continue setting up RDP.
> [/QUOT





zebanovich said:


> Hello, do you have administrative access (Administrator account) to both computers?
> You should also have physical access to both computers.
> 
> This is minimum to continue setting up RDP.


The computer have the administrative access, I want to connect it with my phone


----------



## Couriant

Type *Remote Desktop * in the search bar to select *remote desktop settings* and make sure you have it turned on.


----------



## D2937

Couriant said:


> Type *Remote Desktop * in the search bar to select *remote desktop settings* and make sure you have it turned on.


Everything have been enable but still nothing seems to work


----------



## zebanovich

It would be helpful if you tell us your plan:

1. remote PC control via phone
OR
2. remote phone control via PC

Which one of these 2 are you trying to do?

What OS in on the phone?


----------



## D2937

zebanovich said:


> It would be helpful if you tell us your plan:
> 
> 1. remote PC control via phone
> OR
> 2. remote phone control via PC
> 
> Which one of these 2 are you trying to do?
> 
> What OS in on the phone?


I want to use my phone to control the PC. My phone OS is Android 9


----------



## D2937

D2937 said:


> I want to use my phone to control the PC. My phone OS is Android 9


Do you think this is the user account restrictions thing??


----------



## Couriant

D2937 said:


> Do you think this is the user account restrictions thing??


I have only seen it in a work environment setting where we block highly sensitive computers from remote access.


----------



## zebanovich

D2937 said:


> Do you think this is the user account restrictions thing??


No it's not, the message is bogus.
I'll give you some steps that worked for me soon..


----------



## zebanovich

Follow bellow steps, note that some may not be required for connection from phone but are here so that
you can test RDP with second computer (not phone):

1. go to your PC and log in with Administrator account
2. Adjust currently connected network adapter properties:


Spoiler: Adapter Items



1. Control Panel -> Network and sharing center -> Adapter settings:
---Client for Microsoft Networks
---File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft networks
---Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)
---Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
---Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
2. Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) -> WINS -> NetBIOS setting -> Default



Turn on network discovery services:
3. press Windows key
4. type *services.msc

NOTE:* services that are inline bellow (with arrrow ->), are dependent services,
you do not modify them except if disabled.



Spoiler: Network discovery



1. Setup these services to autostart:

*DNS Client*
-> Network Store Interface Service
-> -> NSI Proxy Service Driver ( WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS, startup type = AUTO_START)
-> -> Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
-> -> -> DCOM Server Process Launcher
-> -> -> RPC Endpoint Mapper

*Function Discovery Resource Publication* (auto (delayed start! probably needed so if IPv6 enabled)
-> HTTP Service (invisible service: system32\drivers\HTTP.sys, startup type = DEMAND_START)
-> -> WinQuic (invisible service: system32\drivers\winquic.sys, startup type = DEMAND_START)
-> Remote Procedure Call (RPC) ...
-> Function Discovery Provider Host
-> -> Remote Procedure Call (RPC) ...
-> -> HTTP Service ...

*UPnP Device Host*
-> SSDP Discovery
-> -> HTTP Service ...
-> -> Network Store Interface Service ...
-> HTTP Service ...

*Workstation*
-> Network Store Interface Service ...
-> Browser (invisible service)
-> SMB Mini redirector (invisible service)

*Server*
-> Security Accounts Manager
-> -> Remote Procedure Call (RPC)...
-> Server SMB Driver (invisible service)

*TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper*
-> Ancilary Function Driver for Winsock (driver)

*Computer Browser*
-> Workstation...
-> Server...

2. Set static (and unique) IP for each device in LAN, your phone must be connected to your home wireless network, same network to which Windows computer is connected.

3. Turn on Network Discovery in Network and Sharing Center (control panel).

5. Settings -> System -> System info -> Advanced system settings -> Computer name -> Network ID -> this is home computer



5. Click on Windows button -> "Settings"
6. Click on "System" -> "Remote Desktop"
7. Turn on "Remote Desktop"
8. Open Windows defender
9. Click on "Firewall & network protection"
10. Click on "Advanced settings"
11. Click on "Inbound rules"
12. Make sure following firewall rules are enabled for current firewall profile (*should be private*):
- *Remote Desktop*
- *Network discovery*

If you don't see these rules then:
13. Right click on "Inbound rules" then "New rule"
14. Select predefined
15. Select all "Network discovery" and all "Remote desktop" rules

16. Allow all outbound rules temporarily (if you block them by default) by
right clicking on "Windows defender firewall" node -> properties -> Select private tab -> "outbound connections" set to allow

17. Setup/check additional remote desktop settings


Spoiler: Remote desktop



1. Settings -> System -> About -> System info -> Remote settings -> Allow remote connections to this computer (not assistance)
---Allow only network level authentication.
2. Settings -> System -> Remote desktop -> Enable Remote Desktop
---Make my PC discoverable on private netowrk to enable automatic connection from a remote device.



Make sure both the PC and phone are connected to same LAN, (router, wireless network).
*reboot windows computer*.

You should be now able to contact your windows PC, when asked for username/password you need to enter username and password for account on windows PC, try with administrator account which you used to configure these settings on the PC.

You didn't tell what phone app you are using to connect?, you want to make sure your phone is configured properly for example if there is some sort of firewall or specific services.


----------



## D2937

zebanovich said:


> Follow bellow steps, note that some may not be required for connection from phone but are here so that
> you can test RDP with second computer (not phone):
> 
> 1. go to your PC and log in with Administrator account
> 2. Adjust currently connected network adapter properties:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adapter Items
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Control Panel -> Network and sharing center -> Adapter settings:
> ---Client for Microsoft Networks
> ---File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft networks
> ---Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)
> ---Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
> ---Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
> 2. Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) -> WINS -> NetBIOS setting -> Default
> 
> 
> 
> Turn on network discovery services:
> 3. press Windows key
> 4. type *services.msc
> 
> NOTE:* services that are inline bellow (with arrrow ->), are dependent services,
> you do not modify them except if disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Network discovery
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Setup these services to autostart:
> 
> *DNS Client*
> -> Network Store Interface Service
> -> -> NSI Proxy Service Driver ( WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS, startup type = AUTO_START)
> -> -> Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
> -> -> -> DCOM Server Process Launcher
> -> -> -> RPC Endpoint Mapper
> 
> *Function Discovery Resource Publication* (auto (delayed start! probably needed so if IPv6 enabled)
> -> HTTP Service (invisible service: system32\drivers\HTTP.sys, startup type = DEMAND_START)
> -> -> WinQuic (invisible service: system32\drivers\winquic.sys, startup type = DEMAND_START)
> -> Remote Procedure Call (RPC) ...
> -> Function Discovery Provider Host
> -> -> Remote Procedure Call (RPC) ...
> -> -> HTTP Service ...
> 
> *UPnP Device Host*
> -> SSDP Discovery
> -> -> HTTP Service ...
> -> -> Network Store Interface Service ...
> -> HTTP Service ...
> 
> *Workstation*
> -> Network Store Interface Service ...
> -> Browser (invisible service)
> -> SMB Mini redirector (invisible service)
> 
> *Server*
> -> Security Accounts Manager
> -> -> Remote Procedure Call (RPC)...
> -> Server SMB Driver (invisible service)
> 
> *TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper*
> -> Ancilary Function Driver for Winsock (driver)
> 
> *Computer Browser*
> -> Workstation...
> -> Server...
> 
> 2. Set static (and unique) IP for each device in LAN, your phone must be connected to your home wireless network, same network to which Windows computer is connected.
> 
> 3. Turn on Network Discovery in Network and Sharing Center (control panel).
> 
> 5. Settings -> System -> System info -> Advanced system settings -> Computer name -> Network ID -> this is home computer
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Click on Windows button -> "Settings"
> 6. Click on "System" -> "Remote Desktop"
> 7. Turn on "Remote Desktop"
> 8. Open Windows defender
> 9. Click on "Firewall & network protection"
> 10. Click on "Advanced settings"
> 11. Click on "Inbound rules"
> 12. Make sure following firewall rules are enabled for current firewall profile (*should be private*):
> - *Remote Desktop*
> - *Network discovery*
> 
> If you don't see these rules then:
> 13. Right click on "Inbound rules" then "New rule"
> 14. Select predefined
> 15. Select all "Network discovery" and all "Remote desktop" rules
> 
> 16. Allow all outbound rules temporarily (if you block them by default) by
> right clicking on "Windows defender firewall" node -> properties -> Select private tab -> "outbound connections" set to allow
> 
> 17. Setup/check additional remote desktop settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Remote desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Settings -> System -> About -> System info -> Remote settings -> Allow remote connections to this computer (not assistance)
> ---Allow only network level authentication.
> 2. Settings -> System -> Remote desktop -> Enable Remote Desktop
> ---Make my PC discoverable on private netowrk to enable automatic connection from a remote device.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure both the PC and phone are connected to same LAN, (router, wireless network).
> *reboot windows computer*.
> 
> You should be now able to contact your windows PC, when asked for username/password you need to enter username and password for account on windows PC, try with administrator account which you used to configure these settings on the PC.
> 
> You didn't tell what phone app you are using to connect?, you want to make sure your phone is configured properly for example if there is some sort of firewall or specific services.


Wow it worked thank you so much 😁,I appreciate that!


----------



## zebanovich

D2937 said:


> Wow it worked thank you so much 😁,I appreciate that!


Nice, glad to hear it worked, you hacked your own PC, good job! 🙂


----------

